# Convertible top motor



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok so my top motor didn't work. Dead short when power applied. Took it to a local shop that rebuilds anything. Left it about 3 weeks ago. Stopped by last week and they hadn't gotten to it. Stopped by today and it's all ready. I do all kinds of buisness with them and know everybody. The tech says. Well it might work Just try it and see. I asked him if he was kidding and he said no. It may not work. Well I'm not going to go thru the trouble fo installing it and filling it if it may or may not actually work correctly. The owner is standing there and looks at me and him kinda funny. I say well go ahead and charge me. ($65) but you can just throw it away. The owner started charging me and stopped. He said, he shouldn't have rebuilt it if it was junk. Stopped the transaction and sent me on my way. Always nice to deal with honest people. New pump is on the way...


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are the all one and done then? Or can some be rebuilt depending on whats damaged?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

No there is at least one rebuilding service that I know of. It's possible that mine was just junk, it had not been used for minimum of 10 yrs and the guy I bought the car off said it didn't work when he parked it. SO.... I guess I could have sent it off, but just bought another. I was worried I'd be out shipping + a new unit since it was bad enough to just semi work after the rebuild.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I rebuilt mine, twice, using parts from an old pump. Then I switched from brake fluid to ATF, and its been good for 15 years or so. There is a set of brushes like a starter, and they wear, also, there is an O ring that keeps fluid out of the electric motor. Not complicated. If you had a dead short, the winding was probably bad and you're better off with a different unit. Mine needed new brushes and a new impellor pump....all sourced from a boneyard pump that had seen almost no use. But that was years ago, and these parts are no longer easy pickings.....good luck!


----------

